# Artifacts, or no artifacts.



## danx (Feb 9, 2005)

The 1st time that I run the artifacts scan I get no errors, but if I stop it and then start scanning again I get errors all the time untill I Reeboot.

Any clues ?   

I have a X800XT Card, no artifacts in any 3dmark or any game.
Not a single corrupt pixel anywhere even after several hours of looped 3dmark test.
No corruption in windows desktop or hangs/crashes either.

using latest ATI tool version.
Same issue if I use the "OLD" scanning method too.

This guy is having the same problem : 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=1971

Thanks !
/Dan


----------



## sHARD>> (Feb 10, 2005)

I've pretty much determined based on other's comments that it's just Catalyst 5.1. Something about it freaks out ATITool. I might try downgrading and I'll tell you if that helps.


----------



## danx (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks !

Hm, but I had the same issue with the previous drivers as well.


----------

